# Aspirin and possible ectopic pregnancy



## fishgirl (Nov 5, 2008)

Going through a bit of a confusing time at the moment.  Got a BFP last Tuesday after 3rd attempt at IUI.(2 previous very early miscarriages). Then on Wednesday started spotting and cramping and had another blood test on Thursday.  Levels up but not doubled.  Still bleeding on and off and 3rd blood test this morning.  Levels now doubled but still not high enough.  Have to go back in on Monday.  I don't have pain or sore shoulders but I know the clinic haven't ruled out ectopic pregnancy. 

I have been taking low dose aspirin, not prescribed, and wondered if I should stop straight away.  I forgot to ask today.

Thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Fishgirl,

Sorry not to get back to you sooner. Sorry to hear that things a bit up in the air just now   , really hope it looks better today  

Was the aspirin advised by the clinic or not? It is usually prescribed for recurrent miscarriage problems and can be taken during the first 12 weeks of pregnancy (depends on which clinic and treatment protocol though). I'd be inclined to stay on it unitl you can speak to clinic ( which I'm assuming you'll be doing today)

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## fishgirl (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for that. It wasn't advised by the clinic but a nurse told me it wouldn't do any harm.  Everything is still up in the air for me because hormone levels still going up but not as much as they should be. Saw a doctor today and have to go back again tomorrow for another blood test. Doctor now saying only a faint chance of a viable pregnancy but to carry on with the aspirin for the moment.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear that clinic not hopeful that the pregnancy will be viable  Really hope things resolve for you soon, one way or another. Take care  

Maz x


----------

